# png mit FW MX 2004



## Arndtinho (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Fireworks MX 2004 eine Datei erstellt. Nun möchte ich den damals eingefügten Text verändern -> png Datei öffnen, Textsegment auswählen, Text ändern, speichern, fertig. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Ich kann die einzelnen Textsegmente nicht mehr auswählen. Wieso das nicht und wie kann ich den Text ändern?

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Coranor (22. September 2004)

Hast Du die Datei auch als Fireworks png gespeichert oder das über die Exportfunktion gespeichert?

Dann kannst Du noch in der Ebenenpalette schauen, was da so vorhanden ist, gibts da nur eine Ebene mit Namen Hintergrund oder auch andere. Wenn es noch andere gibt, dann kann es auch sein, dass Du den Text in Pfade umgewandelt hast oder einfach nur die Ebene gesperrt hast. Falls Du die Ebene nur gesperrt hast, kannst Du den Text noch ändern, nachdem Du die Sperre aufgehoben hast, ansonsten gibts eigentlich keine direkte Möglichkeit mehr den Text zu ändern.

Das sind aber alles nur Ratespielchen, besser wäre es, wenn Du uns mal die Datei zur Verfügung stellen könntest.


----------



## Arndtinho (23. September 2004)

Moin,

Ich habe den "Fehler" gefunden.  Das Problem liegt daran, dass das png file importierte jpg's hat und daher kann man den Text nicht ändern. Habe aber eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden.

Arndtinho


----------

